# Interesting things found on the trail



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I've found quite a few interesting things while riding.

While creating new trails, I've found lots of remains like these...

Circle of life by bbaker22, on Flickr

What have you found?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

On a recent night ride I couldn't believe the quantity of bike reflectors I saw along the trail. I could spot them from a few hundred feet away with my helmet light. I must have seen about one per mile. There must be a lot of folks learning to ride on some cheapo bikes.


----------



## BluPenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

^ That's funny, on a recent night ride I found 3 cheap rear lights with clips. The weirdest thing I've ever found was a bike seat. No seat post, just the seat... I still cannot fathom how that one happened.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I found a helmet in pieces scattered around my local skills area, odd. To the above posts about reflectors, I believe even high end bikes come with those.


----------



## BluPenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

GiantMountainTroll said:


> I found a helmet in pieces scattered around my local skills area, odd. To the above posts about reflectors, I believe in high end bikes come with those.


Confirmed, there's some law in some states that says that no bikes can be sold without reflectors, I've seen some serious lulz with cheapy plastic reflectors attached to beefy DH rigs.

-Edit-
I just remembered that the weirdest thing I've ever seen is probably the one rusted 80s steel bike on a section of overgrown and practically un-ridable trail. Leaning against a tree in the middle of nowhere. It's probably still there.


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

There's and old rusted tricycle sitting on the outer side of a sharp curve at my local trail. But one of the other trails also has a bunch of doll heads hanging around in random trees, but that trail is also called Voodoo, so...


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I found a loaded .38 derringer


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

tim208 said:


> I found a loaded .38 derringer


Some context?


----------



## BluPenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

June Bug said:


> Some context?


He forgot to mention the dead body next to it.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got back from a walk at my local neighborhood trail. Today, as on every walk, I found reflectors (the little orange rectangular ones that come off of flat pedals), 3 bar-end plugs, an adjustor off the top of a suspension fork (usually find one per walk) and a nice water bottle that fell out of its cage after a big bump. Lots of flint flakes on various parts of the trail; multiple creeks and a spring or two made this some prime real estate prehistorically. Also, the heel from an extremely technical running shoe (gel inserts and other sproing-y stuff), a piece of bone, pieces of glass and crockery from a long ago farmstead. No animal skulls or loaded guns, but I have seen bunnies and deer even though this 200-acre park is in a very urban setting.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

tim208 said:


> I found a loaded .38 derringer


I found a Kel-tec P3AT. Turned it into the local Police.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

found lots of skulls/bones, bike tools, a couple of weapons, and other various objects.

but one that i don't see everyday was a mid-level trek mtb in the middle of the trail near the beginning of a ride. called out, no answer, so i set it off to the side cuz i figured someone was answering a nature call deep in the bushes. it was still there 2.5 hours later on our way out of the park so we took it to my house.

i know the park rangers, so i told them about the bike they said someone had already called them about it. the story went that she was riding with some guy who had wiped out, broken bones, and had to walk out of the park. he had a uber expensive bike so she left hers and walked his out.

anyway, they gave me her number and i called her to let her know i had her bike and asked the most convenient way to get it back to her. she was WAAAAAAY pissed off, completely went off on me, and threatened to call the police and file charges against me for theft. i told her she was lucky i found it instead of someone else and she proceeded to yell and swear at me. when she came up for air i told her i was going to drop it back off at the park and she could just get it whenever she wanted. she immediately changed her tune, apologized, and set up a time to come get it. when she showed up at my house she came with her huge pit bull "for my protection" but when my cat hissed at it the dog cowered and piddled all over my driveway! :lol:

couple of other bizarre sightings: 

was night riding once and turned a fast, blind corner and literally ran into a couple of guys engaged in sodomy. 

another time we came up on a guy having sex with an enormously obese black chick. as they were re-clothing i was chastising them for fornicating in the middle of a family use trail. the guy was smiling and nodding but my buddy turned white and looked terrified. they got dressed and took off and my bro said, "hey man, did you see the huge piece that guy had in his drawers?". i said, "to be honest, i wasn't checking out his junk". he replied, "no man, the gun. he had a huge semi-auto pistol in his waistband while you were giving him hell for screwing on the trail". after looking at each other in silence for a few seconds i said, "dude, that was the biggest pair of panties i've every seen in my life!" -- at which point we busted out laughing. :lol:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

baker said:


> I found a Kel-tec P3AT. Turned it into the local Police.


why so they could take it home?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Blurr said:


> why so they could take it home?


Better them than me.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I see a lot of used condoms. The ones that glow at night are mine.


----------



## slomo (Mar 28, 2004)

I found a dog.

At the last minute on a late Sunday afternoon, I decided to sneak in a ride. New to the area at the spur of the moment I took a side trail off my normal loop. 1/4 mile in I turn a corner and there's a dog laying in the trail.

I spooked her and she started to run, then stopped; it was obvious she was tired. I put my bike down, sat in the trail and just kept talking to her for about 15 minutes. She finally came up and I was able to grab her collar. Luckily she had tags, I called the number and left a message that I had the dog, where I was, where I was parked and my #. 

After walking about a mile back toward my car this huge dude is walking up the trail and yells out "Harley!" The dog breaks free from me and runs up to him. 

Turns out they had just adopted the dog a few weeks earlier, he tried letting her off the leash, she saw a jackrabbit and was gone. He had been walking the desert for an hour trying to find her. His wife, totally unaware of what was going on, had gotten my message, called him, let him have it and said "go find this guy."

I always figured it was just one of those lucky things I decided to ride that day and take that random trail.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Human looking feces smack dab in the middle of a trail. I think some nutso was oddly trying to sabotage the trail.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Jimmy Hats and doobie remnants. Must've been one heck of a "Safety Break"?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

$600 in $100 bills. We found $300 more the next day. Not as odd as you'd think considering where we found it. I was running summer trail crew on Vail Mountain and was laying out a new trail design off of a ski run called Tourist Trap, which is famous for the gapers that crash and slide for 100's of feet. Clearly, some high-roller took a fall with open pockets and lost his apres-ski money. His loss our gain, I had two guys on my crew so we split it 3 ways and all of us were able to pay our rent early that month...


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

baker said:


> I've found quite a few interesting things while riding.
> 
> While creating new trails, I've found lots of remains like these...
> 
> What have you found?


I take your skull, and raise you some fangs, flesh, a spine and pelvis...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

On one or our Ride Like a Girl rides summer before last, one of the riding groups found a chick; yes, a tiny fluffy baby chicken. One of the women lived in the country so she took it home and it grew up to be a nice big rooster.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

How about a live hand grenade along RR tracks in NJ. Had to call in the bomb squad.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


> I take your skull, and raise you some fangs, flesh, a spine and pelvis...


Yikes!


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

people screwing... this has happened more than once.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

ja001son said:


> people screwing... this has happened more than once.


you didnt join in?


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Blurr said:


> you didnt join in?


I live in Texas not Cali.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Empty Beer, what is that animal?


----------



## _R_ (Aug 20, 2012)

almost ran over a black snake today. interesting but it scared me shitless


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

natzx7 said:


> Empty Beer, what is that animal?


I wondered the same thing. A nice set of fangs on that skull.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I think it's a B'ougar


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

ok, file this under WTF.
Found this on the XC race course in Fontana, CA


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

baker said:


> Better them than me.


Couple hundred dollars you gave away, more than likely it just fell out of someones pocket or holster.



ja001son said:


> I live in Texas not Cali.


People have to have sex in Texas too, how do you think you got here :skep:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Blurr said:


> Couple hundred dollars you gave away, more than likely it just fell out of someones pocket or holster.


Gave away? It wasn't mine to begin with. Just like if I found a wheel at a trailhead or wallet along the side of a road, I'd make some attempt to return it to the rightful owner. And, yes, the gun appeared to have fallen out of someone's car/pack/pocket at the trailhead (it was still in the soft case with the magazine removed).


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

baker said:


> Gave away? It wasn't mine to begin with. Just like if I found a wheel at a trailhead or wallet along the side of a road, I'd make some attempt to return it to the rightful owner. And, yes, the gun appeared to have fallen out of someone's car/pack/pocket at the trailhead (it was still in the soft case with the magazine removed).


Props for doing the right thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

natzx7 said:


> Empty Beer, what is that animal?


Pretty sure it was a mountain lion. Possibly a bear. Their skulls are oddly similar. Probably hit by a car (we were riding a short section of road between trails)


----------



## pal251 (Aug 12, 2012)

Blurr said:


> why so they could take it home?


Oh a cop hater. Nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

pal251 said:


> Oh a cop hater. Nice
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


blur hates everyone that isn't just like him. That leaves an aweful lot of people for him to hate for thankfully there are just a few like him.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Found a nice set of Oakleys, sold them after no one claimed them after a few weeks.
I have seen a pair of guys underwear hanging from a tree, all messed up, I guess they were hung there as a badge of honor?
Found a lot more stuff doing trail work than I have riding.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

pal251 said:


> Oh a cop hater. Nice
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just a realist Piscataway police officer pleads guilty to stealing cocaine from evidence room | NJ.com

Former Cleveland, Texas officer charged with stealing evidence guns | abc13.com

Its not just them, human beings are Opportunistic by nature, some are good, some are not.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, 2 cases out of some 700,000 police officers in America. Can't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## pal251 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive been in law enforcement since 2001. Have not stolen anything yet. I have taken the patrol car keys home on accident a few times but quickly returned them. 

Maybe I should post about all the lives saved directly by cops. Now if we were talking about hose draggers I might not trust them. . Just kidding. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

pal251 said:


> Ive been in law enforcement since 2001. Have not stolen anything yet. I have taken the patrol car keys home on accident a few times but quickly returned them.
> 
> Maybe I should post about all the lives saved directly by cops. Now if we were talking about hose draggers I might not trust them. . Just kidding.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is your position seriously that there are no dishonest police? 

I do like your second sentence though about the lives saved, which is a presentation that you do recognize that there are dishonest police but it is ok because they must do some good which overrides whatever negative actions they may have.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll bet money that there are a disproportionate higher number of honest cops than honest criminals. Nice straw man.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Back on topic...

This is about 5 or so miles from my house, on a trail currently closed due to the Waldo Canyon Fire...


TheLogMachine by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

cops are the most criminally active people in society:madman:

think about it:eekster:


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Blurr said:


> Is your position seriously that there are no dishonest police?
> 
> I do like your second sentence though about the lives saved, which is a presentation that you do recognize that there are dishonest police but it is ok because they must do some good which overrides whatever negative actions they may have.


So if I understand you correctly, since the last three post I read from you in this thread are stupid and misguided, I can assume without a doubt that none of your other post have a chance to contribute anything of value?

Sj


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Lead-Sled said:


> ok, file this under WTF.
> Found this on the XC race course in Fontana, CA


turns your 2.0s into at least a 2.25s within 30 days or your money back, get over roots and rocks better and impress the ladies.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Blurr said:


> People have to have sex in Texas too, how do you think you got here :skep:


Not funky bike trail hippy sex dammit!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

ja001son said:


> Not funky bike trail hippy sex dammit!


Har har :headphones:

Ok I really have never found anything cool, it is pretty hard to top the "Mr thick dick cream" lmfao

This was shown to me though by some locals I ran into in Nevada


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

ja001son said:


> not funky bike trail hippy sex dammit!


lol


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Fast forward 2 years, and in nearly the same spot on the same trail, I find another note. This time cursing "ye who finds this" to a "pit of deep despair".

It was on a short spur trail that i ride out, then back in to the main network of trails. It wasn't there on the way out. And, oddly, it was moist.

I suspect Bruce Campbell was somehow involved.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ja001son said:


> Not funky bike trail hippy sex dammit!


sounds like you haven't ridden the greenbelt much! :lol:


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

monogod said:


> sounds like you haven't ridden the greenbelt much! :lol:


between Barton springs entrance near the Taco Deli, and Zilker, leave the main trail and head into the creek bottom on the flat rocks... fornication.


----------



## pal251 (Aug 12, 2012)

Blurr said:


> Is your position seriously that there are no dishonest police?
> 
> I do like your second sentence though about the lives saved, which is a presentation that you do recognize that there are dishonest police but it is ok because they must do some good which overrides whatever negative actions they may have.


Ive had coworkers arrested at two out of three agencies ive worked at. Ive also had workers that that i worked with at the department store i used to work at.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ja001son said:


> between Barton springs entrance near the Taco Deli, and Zilker, leave the main trail and head into the creek bottom on the flat rocks... fornication.


my point exactly about there being "funky bike trail hippy sex" in texas, dammit.


----------



## Goran13 (Jun 26, 2012)

A couple of bikes. One was a KHS and the other a walmart brand bike. Both were in the begging stages of being taken apart. Nothing special on the bikes, just loosened up parts. This was on a dead end trail near a paved bike path. If you lived in this neighborhood, you would not think this is weird. haha


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

SlowerJoe said:


> So if I understand you correctly, since the last three post I read from you in this thread are stupid and misguided, I can assume without a doubt that none of your other post have a chance to contribute anything of value?
> 
> Sj


Sigh, People will often work in an area which will gain for their criminal Activities, Pedophiles will most often find jobs as teachers, in day care ect, Bank robbers often will work at a bank, and police are often people who realize how easy it is to be corrupt on many levels. Does that make them all? Of course not, but someone would have to be very naive and ignorant to truly believe that someone simply wearing a uniform will always be a good person.



AZ.MTNS said:


> Wow, 2 cases out of some 700,000 police officers in America. Can't trust anyone anymore.


I had you on ignore but I thought maybe with this thread and your vast keyboard riding I mean riding experience you may have posted up something of interest, no, not at all you did follow me simply to troll and flame as always.
However your assertion would be completely incorrect as I posted above corruption does happen and at higher levels than most people realize. 
POLICE CORRUPTION - A LOOK AT HISTORY - NYTimes.com
Knapp Commission, after a two-year investigation, calls corruption an ''extensive departmentwide phenomenon, indulged in to some degree by a sizable majority of those on the force.''

Now I realize that you wont care, and say "oh but that is only one department, no that is called an example, anyhow you will merely flame on, so back into iggy land for ya, good day.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

It took you all night to think of that
At least you sign your negative rep

Sj


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> How about a live hand grenade along RR tracks in NJ. Had to call in the bomb squad.


Uh. WTF? Story?


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

somebody all groggy and sitting at the side of the trail after crashing. had to call 911 for him.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

" Empty Beer" WTF? It's got canines. wolf? dog?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

leeboh said:


> " Empty Beer" WTF? It's got canines. wolf? dog?


My first thought was mountain lion. The skull is about right but the spine is too long so I'll go with black bear.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I found a .22 rifle once. Unfortunately it was just a hunk of rusted steel and rotted wood by the time I happened upon it. I suspect it fell off some rancher's four wheeler.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Red Lake trail Payson Canyon, UT found a gallon mayonnaise container with mayo residue in it.

Likely left by some horseback riders camping at the lake. Can't imagine why you would haul that out there, even on a horse.

Frog


----------



## sidehiller1 (May 9, 2011)

This sign in the forest! Musta been there for years.


----------



## d33pt (May 28, 2009)

A set of shimano SPD pedals. Fully functional and left on a log. I guess someone really hated them and had a spare set of flats and a pedal wrench. 

This was 7 years ago and I am still using them today. Great pedals!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

A couple having a good time right in the middle of the trail was the one that surprised me the most by far. Other than that I've found an empty baby stroller way out in the woods, remnants of a burned couch, and a few pairs of underwear.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this on the trail about a year and a half ago. I took it home and kept it.


----------



## SlopeRiderSC (Oct 14, 2012)

ja001son said:


> people screwing... this has happened more than once.


Yes people screwing, and really more than once, and most of the times in very unexpected places...


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> Found this on the trail about a year and a half ago. I took it home and kept it.
> View attachment 729703


lucky dog! every time i find someone nice on the trail they tell me to take a hike! LOL


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

A couple of mine:

Coming back to the parking lot after a ride, just before i get there, 2 cops arresting 2 guys for public screwing.

A vacuum cleaner about 10 miles from anything off an old fire road.

I left a pair of 'slightly used' briefs one time after lunch didn't sit well ...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Found an old TV out on the trail during my last ride and immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

t0pcat said:


> lucky dog! every time i find someone nice on the trail they tell me to take a hike! LOL


Yeah, hikers are like that. Check for the helmet next time. Bike chicks are way cooler.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

June Bug said:


> On one or our Ride Like a Girl rides summer before last, one of the riding groups found a chick; yes, a tiny fluffy baby chicken. One of the women lived in the country so she took it home and it grew up to be a nice big rooster.


There are so many rooster jokes... but thats too easy.


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think I can top the all the ducks and definitely not the cream, but I did come flying down the mountain to come across this hangin in the tree.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

C-man23 said:


> I don't think I can top the all the ducks and definitely not the cream, but I did come flying down the mountain to come across this hangin in the tree.


The kid riding that sure had guts. I wouldn't go on that trail with anything less than a 29er.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Found a fishing rod & reel last time I did a beach ride up near Indiana dunes....

It had been in the lake a long time though....no saving it.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Last fall I rode up on an old man walking out from behind a huge tree pulling up his pants (easily in his 80's), then about 5 seconds later saw his "lady" friend behind the same tree trying to hide. There is a Senior's only developement that backs up to the woods near the trail I was on... Thank god that was all I saw...

Gives "funky bike trail hippy sex" a totally different spin, I just hope I am as lucky as that guy was when I am that old!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

People screwing on the trail is only interesting if they're doing something exotic. Otherwise, I think everyone has either seen or done it at this point.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

monogod said:


> "when she showed up at my house she came with her huge pit bull "for my protection" but when my cat hissed at it the dog cowered and piddled all over my driveway! :lol:"


This was really stupid on her part. My pit would have done the same or try to play with the cat.

BTW most pits are not human aggressive, so don't stereotype them.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I sure hope when I'm 80 I can
still get it up.


----------



## Johnny91i (Oct 22, 2012)

i found 5€ on a really hot day while i was broke and thirsty... too bad the closest shop was about 15km and i was still trying to cycle off the hill :/


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Last Sunday was a beautiful day. So beautiful in fact that a family set up a blanket and had a picnic right in the middle of the trail. They were parked right where you run off at the bottom, where you get the most speed and are having the most fun. I almost ran into their loose dog which slowed me down. I stopped and went back around and told them it might not be the best spot to camp. Naturally the guy got indignant, and a conversation ensued, words were exchanged, he told me to shut up and not use bad words in front of his kids blah blah blah. It ended with me saying "sir, please don't reproduce anymore, and there are others coming down the trail, if your dog gets hit or they get hurt I'm sure there will be more excitement for you today".
I got a text later that morning, apparently they moved after another heated argument with a couple other riders. ***sigh***


----------



## The Butcher (Oct 16, 2012)

A-Ray said:


> Last fall I rode up on an old man walking out from behind a huge tree pulling up his pants (easily in his 80's), then about 5 seconds later saw his "lady" friend behind the same tree trying to hide. There is a Senior's only developement that backs up to the woods near the trail I was on... Thank god that was all I saw...
> 
> Gives "funky bike trail hippy sex" a totally different spin, I just hope I am as lucky as that guy was when I am that old!


He's probably the one that lost the Mr. Thick Dick cream...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*More pics please...*

Here are a few things I've come across:

- 1st pic is a chewed up snake (I think a garter snake) I noticed when go over a rock obstacle.

- Next 2 pics are amongst hundreds of giant ant hills in 1 section of Stewart State Forest. Its incredible to look at the millions of ants on each hill. These things are about 2 feet high and 2 - 3 feet around

- 4th pic is some piece of farm equipment - I guess. I really have no idea what it is.

- 5th pic is a "bouncy horse" hanging from a tree


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

huffster said:


> Here are a few things I've come across:
> 
> - 1st pic is a chewed up snake (I think a garter snake) I noticed when go over a rock obstacle.
> 
> ...


#4 looks like most of a manure spreader.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Just last ride I came across a beanie on top of the trail marker at a fork. Most disturbing thing I found was on a small trail at a local park; a deer carcass, mostly eaten. Going 1k feet in any direction would have hit suburbia.


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Above Corona in the Santa Ana mtns, found cultivations of marijuana and an Hispanic male running from my location.


----------



## yosarian9 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ive found a few things on my rides(tools, clothes, animals, naked people, ETC) but the most interesting thing has been myself.
Since I have under ten posts I cant post links or images.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

baker said:


> I've found quite a few interesting things while riding.
> 
> While creating new trails, I've found lots of remains like these...
> 
> ...


Found some kind of anal beads/dildo thing with a suction cup at the base. it's since been all around the country as me and my friends hide it in each others stuff after road trips and such. Only to be found by the not too excited recipient when they get home.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Tigger...










And a dead horse for flogging...


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> And a dead horse for flogging...


Fits the forum perfectly


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Came across a tarantula this morning on a trail. I've lived in AZ my whole life (42 years) and this is the first time I've seen one in the wild. Good thing I was climbing and not descending, otherwise I would have hit him. I use my tire levers in the pic to give it size perspective.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

From today's ride and items I've known were there for years, but never took pics of them until today:

The trail ends on what used to be TN Hwy 64 fifty or so years ago. Thus the bridge in the background:









An old power pole just sitting trail side from probably back in the 1930's or 40's:









The mound of rocks to the right is what used to be the cornerstones of a settler's cabin from back in the 1800's. The trail bed goes right through what probably used to be a kitchen or bedroom:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Found a fresh dead carp hanging in a tree a few years back in Winona MN. Did not have a camera at the time for a pic and if I did I really did not want to hang out near the thing at the time.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

The Mountain Bike Unit of RuralMysteries (.com , lost its domain, but FB) has found a few things,

FOUND ON TRAIL: Accordion Xmas | Flickr - Photo Sharing!










Here is a strange sighting. I was along on this particular bike "patrol", found near the end of riding the Hermit Hut Reverse Traverse Trail, out of Weimar, CA.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The boxing gloves in the cage is strange...


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

About 2 years ago there was a saguaro cactus out on one of our local trails that was decorated with Christmas lights, balls, and tinsel. This was at least a couple miles from any roads accessible by vehicle, so some hiker or biker must have felt the Christmas spirit and wanted to share. I came across it near dusk and took a pic but havent been able to find the pic.The lights were not on, sadly.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Some times of year you'll just ride right by this and not notice it. I've been told it's an old schoolhouse, Mary Davis trail, Beech Fork SP.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Portal to...


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

cover that back up - I'm hiding from my wife


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Someone spent a fair amount of time on this. It looks like it could be a cage for a small critter, but there's no door.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> Portal to...
> 
> View attachment 735247


There are lots of mine shafts in this country


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

This building is at the bottom of the "Slaughterhouse Loop" on the grounds of the old abandoned Lorton Prison.









I assume it is the slaughterhouse. Today the door was mysteriously missing. I've seen enough movies to know not to cross the threshold so I took this from the doorway.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw a pair of running shoes just left at the start of a trail on Saturday, they were there when I came back by an hour later. No one around at all.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*EDIT:* *baker*, great thread idea! Also, please accept my humble apologies. I was enjoying the pics so much I didn't pay enough attention to the OP. 

I helped with a build day on a new trail that wound through old farmland. Lots of cow bones and some old implements. Neat stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

marpilli said:


> Trail Ninja, great thread idea!


As Rodney Dangerfield said, "I don't get no respect" ;-)



marpilli said:


> I helped with a build day on a new trail that wound through old farmland. Lots of cow bones and some old implements. Neat stuff. :thumbsup:


Cool pics!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

baker said:


> As Rodney Dangerfield said, "I don't get no respect" ;-)
> 
> Cool pics!


You have to forgive marpilli. He's been in the OC for a while.

I show up as first post on page 2, so it's an honest mistake.

I respect you baker, it *was *a good thread idea.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

trail ninja said:


> you have to forgive marpilli. He's been in the oc for a while.:d
> 
> i show up as first post on page 2, so it's an honest mistake.
> 
> I respect you baker, it *was *a good thread idea.


lol


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

baker said:


> As Rodney Dangerfield said, "I don't get no respect" ;-)


Ooops! :blush: I edited my previous response. Hey, baker, this is a really great thread. :lol:



Trail Ninja said:


> You have to forgive marpilli. He's been in the OC for a while.


Yes, when I stagger out of there it takes me a little while to get my orientation back.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw this today after the creek went down after Sandy


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

marpilli said:


> Ooops! :blush: I edited my previous response. Hey, baker, this is a really great thread. :lol:


Thanks, I've definitely liked seeing the variety of responses. Bikes sure can take you to some interesting places!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

beshannon said:


> Saw this today after the creek went down after Sandy


Bummer for someone :-(


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Tigger...
> 
> And a dead horse for flogging...


My dog leaves stuff like this around the yard all the time and sometimes on the trails. We get yard-sale stuffed animals, which she loves to carry around. If we don't give her those, we find our socks, gloves, mittens, etc spread across our 5 acres...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

beshannon said:


> Saw this today after the creek went down after Sandy


I have to get a shot of the canal in Port Colborne one time when the water is clear. There have to be 200 bikes just at the Clarence St. bridge. The water is rarely clear enough to see them.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> I have to get a shot of the canal in Port Colborne one time when the water is clear. There have to be 200 bikes just at the Clarence St. bridge. The water is rarely clear enough to see them.


Why so many bikes?


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

baker said:


> Bummer for someone :-(


Yes it is but someone will probably fish it out, the water was shallow I just did not want to get my shoes wet. It looks like a kids bike anyway


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*Hotel*

Not exactly on the trail, but down in the canyon off the trail. Hotel was from an old ghost town in New Mexico. Place was consumed in a fire a season back or two.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Map204 said:


> Why so many bikes?


I pass by there almost every day and I've only seen them once. I'm guessing it's the local stolen bike dump.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

crux said:


> Not exactly on the trail, but down in the canyon off the trail. Hotel was from an old ghost town in New Mexico. Place was consumed in a fire a season back or two.


hotel was burned? or the "area" was burned?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Hollyw00d said:


> hotel was burned? or the "area" was burned?


Hotel and all surrounding buildings were consumed in the Las Conches Fire. 150,000 acres were burned followed by heavy rains and flooding.


----------



## Cycosis (Sep 11, 2011)

Happened upon a balloon(deflated) while clearing the trail (Missouri), the advertisement indicated it came from Texas.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Cobretti said:


> Someone spent a fair amount of time on this. It looks like it could be a cage for a small critter, but there's no door.


Looks a lot like a trap we used to make for small game. usually propped up with a stick and a bait trigger in the middle. Lot bigger than the ones we made for squirrel and rabbit but same design.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Map204 said:


> Why so many bikes?


Amsterdam has such a high bike theft rate many of which are dumped into canals (I guess I fail to see the point of steeling something only to dump it? ) that they have to clean the canals frequently.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Blurr said:


> Amsterdam has such a high bike theft rate many of which are dumped into canals (I guess I fail to see the point of steeling something only to dump it? ) that they have to clean the canals frequently.


A related story. 
I was visiting a friend once and had my bike stolen out of her carport. At the time I lived on a boat at Fisherman's Wharf in Victoria BC. About 2 years later I dropped a wrench off the back of my boat and a friend offered to dive for it. While he was down there he pulled up my stolen bike.

I'm pretty sure I know who stole it but by the time we found it, we had moved him off the wharf for being an *******.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

ehigh said:


> People screwing on the trail is only interesting if they're doing something exotic. Otherwise, I think everyone has either seen or done it at this point.


Hmmm, so that's why everyone ignores me when I'm going at it missionary style with some babe in the middle of a trail. Next time she's getting a Dirty Sanchez or maybe a Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Blurr said:


> Amsterdam has such a high bike theft rate many of which are dumped into canals (I guess I fail to see the point of steeling something only to dump it? ) that they have to clean the canals frequently.


I once read an explanation that most bike thieves want a ride, not a bike. So when they get where they're going, they dump the bike where it can't be found and maybe incriminate them.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd rep ya if I could. Consider this an IOU





Scott O said:


> Hmmm, so that's why everyone ignores me when I'm going at it missionary style with some babe in the middle of a trail. Next time she's getting a Dirty Sanchez or maybe a Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Interesting?*

One of my more local rides is at a place called Jungle Habitat. It is the old Safari that was closed back in the late 70's in West Milford, NJ. There are a number of artifacts still present such as an otter slide, tunnels, cages, train tracks, etc. Most of the trails are named after animals. This pile of bones has been gathered up in the old Tiger Pen.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

wv_bob said:


> I once read an explanation that most bike thieves want a ride, not a bike. So when they get where they're going, they dump the bike where it can't be found and maybe incriminate them.





huffster said:


> I'd rep ya if I could. Consider this an IOU


That is the best explanation.
We live in a country that has more bikes then people.
And a lot of people have bike shaped objects with very, very bad locks.
If someone for example comes out of the station or bar or when it's raining it is not uncommon for some people to steal a bike and dump it somewhere in a canal or in the bushes near one's house or is simply left in plain sight for someone else to steal and use. (how social is that ?)
And it's not dumped because of incriminating evidence, since bike theft is very low on the list of priority's of the police and people know that. 
It's only after your house, garage, or shed has been broken into that the police SOMETIMES come out to check it. 
But usually that's only if your insurance company insists on it.

+1 for the both of you.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

A couple from my ride this past weekend:


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Found this last year while exploring


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Fusion said:


> Found this last year while exploring


Did one of you guys say "This was no boating accident"


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

in the parking garage of a nearby office building


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are:
a little statue I found near Bagni di Lucca, next to the casino where Count of Montecristo was used to spend some time.
A piece of a bomb directly from World War II found almost on top of one of the hills surrounding Florence.
Two insulating wooden pieces I found in Austria in the Stubai Valley ten years ago


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Have been enjoying this thread, want to play, so here's a few..









Tarantual Hawk Wasp drags spider 50' to his lair.









Tres Hombres - (now MIA)









Big-Azz BBQ









Mushroom-head?


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cobretti said:


> Someone spent a fair amount of time on this. It looks like it could be a cage for a small critter, but there's no door.


It's a pagan sacrificial altar where they sacrifice babies. Like in the Blair Witch Project.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

When I was 15 or 16 I found a ninja sword in some woods in florida, It was sitting in a palm tree. I immediately ended the ride and proceeded to chop stuff up. Very memorable day. I also found an old camaro front grill on the same trail. I sold it on ebay.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

2013 January/February addition of playboy... holy crap almost $9 plus tax! threw it into the pack, don't want trash out in the woods... some further investigation is also needed...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^beware of sticky pages.

I came across this teepee the other day a little bit off the beaten track in Ringwood State Park (NJ).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

huffster said:


> ^^^beware of sticky pages.
> 
> I came across this teepee the other day a little bit off the beaten track in Ringwood State Park (NJ).


We have found similar stick teepees in our riding area too. We call them Hobbit Huts


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> We have found similar stick teepees in our riding area too. We call them Hobbit Huts


the gnomes have moved in...


----------



## AnalogKid (Mar 26, 2012)

Dildoes.

Someone hung a bunch under a couple bridges on the Ohio Erie Towpath Trail in Akron in late December. I figure they were 'batin' the fixie contingent but who knows?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

huffster said:


> ^^^beware of sticky pages.
> 
> I came across this teepee the other day a little bit off the beaten track in Ringwood State Park (NJ).


We have a ton of these on the local trail, made by LARP-ers, yeah go ahead look it up...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

singlesprocket said:


> 2013 January/February addition of playboy... holy crap almost $9 plus tax! threw it into the pack, don't want trash out in the woods... some further investigation is also needed...


My limited grasp of Espanol always has me translating her name as "peace of the eggs"

It's really "peace of the orchard".

Who would buy a Playboy because she's in it anyway, all you have to do is google or watch pretty much any movie or show she's in

Haha = Paz de la Huerta | Dlisted


> I've always wanted to know what Tommy Lee circa 1986 would look like with tits and Spaz finally gave me that image.


----------

